# Holley Fuel Pressure Regulator



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Currently running a Holley spread bore and I'm having a hot start issues due to flooding. From what I have read Holley's can be temperamental with fuel pressure, and I would like to put in a regulator. Never done this before, currently have a stainless pump to carb fuel line, any recommendations on how to keep this clean? 67' 400


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

First make sure it's due to flooding (recommend putting a fuel pressure gauge in-line just prior to the carb inlet so you can see what the pressure really is), and make sure your needle(s) and seat(s) are in good condition (ethanol fuel can attack rubber-tipped needles so that they don't seal well). I don't know what Holley recommends for inlet fuel pressure - I run my QJet at around 6.5.

A hot start problem can be caused by lots of things. Perhaps it's just boiling all the fuel out of the bowls via the vents and you're having to wait for the fuel pump to fill them back up again. My point is, try to find what's really causing your problem. "Just trying things" can get expensive, and can also be frustrating.

Bear


----------

